# Please tell me the downsides - No holding back!!!!!!



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Hello, I know the upside to Clomid which is obviously a BFP!! But I am going to ask you all the downsides to Clomid and how everyone has overcome them. The reason I am asking is I have heard of ppl taking alot of time off work due to increased period pain etc....

thanks Sarah xx


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi Sarah. To be honest everyone seems to be effected differently - some with virtually no side effects and others with lots - also some cycles you can have an easy ride and others are a nightmare. Best thing is to take each day as it comes. I found that I had extremely heavy painful AFs, but acupuncture on a weekly basis really helped that. Here's a link to some other 'lovely' side effects: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=48662.0

Good luck and I hope the side effects go easy on you.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

I get very painful period pains but it only lasts the first day and I take feminax which helps alot. Are you allowed to take things like that to help with AF pains?

Sarah x


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi. Yes, I got something called mefanamic (sp?) acid off my GP and that helped.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi sarah

Whilst I got all the nasty hot flushes, headaches, blurry vision, bloatiness, painfull ovulation s/e, my period pains were a lot less with the clomid. 

S/e are definitely different for everyone so you never can tell what to expect.

Goodluck

Samper


----------



## Nikki_Mouse (Apr 22, 2005)

I did not experience increase AF pains.  But had awful headaches and blurred vision.  In the end I got my DS so it was worth it and I am back on the roller coaster again... it cannot be too bad then, hey?


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi

Definately a take each day as it comes!!

Personally I only took it one month with resulted in my DS - thank god!

I spent a month crying, throwing up, bad headaches, visual disturbances, mood swings... when it came to ovulation it put a whole new meaning to 'walking like John Wayne' I was in agony (typically New Years Eve 2005) BUT it was soooo worth it and like Nikki if I need assistance again with ttc no.2 i'd be back on it like a shot so it can't be that bad  

Keep your eye on the prize...  

Bev xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

I have found the side effects have changed virtually every cycle .. this cycle I have had headaches .. it has completely changed my periods I only have about 3 days of reasonably heavy period most cycles and then it just about disappears compared to the two week periods I used to get...I did have one cycle where I had a horrendous period where I could not even leave the house for nearly a week as just flooded everywhere ..but generally I have found taking the tablets at night helps most side effects and this cycle it has just been hot flushes and headaches.. 
Some people don't seem to get any side effects so I think you just have to go with the flow and be aware that you might feel really moody one day ...tearful the next and absolutely fine the next day .. or you might feel good everyday there is no set answer but wish you luck and hope you don't get too many se ..ff is a good place for support if you do tho.. 
Cat x


----------

